# anyone have any cockatiels that just won't learn tricks?



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

I think, like how some birds just aren't suited for harnesses and just don't talk or sing, my tiel just wasn't made to do tricks. I've tried to teach her several tricks since she was just a few months old, like wave and a few other simple ones. But she won't have any of them, even with seed incentive. 

She is tame, though, learned how to step up extremely fast (one day) and can almost lay on her back without holding my finger (I wanted to train her to do that to hopefully make it easier on the vets). But she just won;t do tricks. She's super impatient lol. Anyone else with birds like this?


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

lol I have to admit that none of my birds do ANY tricks. They are smart and learn fast but I've never put the effort in to teach actual trick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul C (Sep 27, 2016)

our Julie is like that, super friendly and cuddly but not interested in tricks, toys in cage or new food like fruit or vegies.. will taste but thats it..

Very happy bird otherwise..


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

Like SilverSage, I've never tried to teach any actual tricks to any of my birds. They can step up, and Elvis and one of my budgies are harness trained, but no tricks. 
Though, that budgie can fly to his cage when told and Elvis is practicing on flying through a hope. But in not getting anywhere with him.
Elvis can however master new whistles very quickly (at most, 5 days). But no tricks.



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Abstdh (Dec 11, 2016)

I have one insanely smart cockatiel who used to know a fair number of tricks (some of which she learned in less than a week of training). Unfortunately, life got in the way and I was unable to practice with her, so she has since relapsed to being untamed and forgotten then. We're working on it.

My other tiel is just like yours! She's completely hopeless with tricks, but she's tame and loves stepping up/doing acrobatics in her cage like a monkey. She's potty trained, though, if that counts as a trick?


----------



## SunshinesMom86 (Apr 28, 2017)

Abstdh said:


> I have one insanely smart cockatiel who used to know a fair number of tricks (some of which she learned in less than a week of training). Unfortunately, life got in the way and I was unable to practice with her, so she has since relapsed to being untamed and forgotten then. We're working on it.
> 
> My other tiel is just like yours! She's completely hopeless with tricks, but she's tame and loves stepping up/doing acrobatics in her cage like a monkey. She's potty trained, though, if that counts as a trick?


I am working with my Sunshine to learn how to flip upside down on my finger and do "eagle" while upside down. Mind you she does this all the time in her cage. But it is a challenge to say the least!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

None of my cockatiels are taught tricks, unless you include talking and going back to the cage when it's time to go to bed, LOL. Redshift says 'SHUT UP!' when he thinks his cage mates are too loud. **Facepalm** 

Stepping up on a ladder is as complicated as my training gets, LOL


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*cockatiel won't learn tricks*

Bennie doesn't know any real "tricks". If he's on top of his cage, he'll come to me if I say "come here" and hold out my hand, but he won't fly to me. He knows a few words and will respond appropriately. For example, if I give him a treat he says "Do you like it? Is it good?" I want to get that on video, but haven't yet.


----------

